# Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung



## pensiveface (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Fischerprüfung im Lande Bremen. Auf der Seite des Landesfischereiverbands Bremen steht folgendes:  
"Zu dieser staatlichen Prüfung zugelassen werden nur jene Kandidaten, die sich in den Wochen zuvor bei einem 30stündigen Lehrgangsprogramm auf die schriftliche Prüfung vorbereitet haben"
Da ich jahrelang in Besitz des Stockrutenscheins bin und mir mein Wissen selbst angeeignet habe, sehe ich nicht wirklich die Notwendigkeit dort hinzugehen. Zumal ich neben dem Studium noch merhmals die Woche arbeiten gehe, weil ich mir das Studium irgendwie finanzieren muss. Ansich hätte ich auch nichts dagegen dort hinzugehen, vielleicht lernt man ja doch noch dazu und kann sich evtl auch über die Angelvereine informieren, aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit. Bestünde vielleicht die Möglichkeit sich mit einer Angelsoftware auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten und somit auch ohne die Vorbereitungskurse mitgemacht zu haben an der Prüfung teilzunehmen, oder ist das gänzlich undenkbar? Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

Hi,

steht doch deutlich da, ohne Kurs keine Prüfung ! Ist wie beim Führerschein, da mußt Du auch soundsoviele Stunden Kurs und Fahrten nachweisen, selbst wenn Du jahrelang auf deinem Privatgrundstück rumgefahren bist.

LG ANderl


----------



## xmxrrxr (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben... OHNE geht nicht, da Du zur prüfung erst gar nicht zugelassen wirst.

Schau mal, ob es bei Euch ggf. Wochenendkurse gibt. Dann haste das in 2 Wochenenden (Sa und So) rum


----------



## pensiveface (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

Hey,

danke für die Antworten. Ich habe es ja schon befürchtet, aber dennoch die Hoffnung gehabt, dass es in der Praxis anders gehandhabt wird.


----------



## rekst (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

bei uns in Brandenburg Lehrgänge sind nicht Pflicht:

http://www.havelland.de/Buergerservicebuero.11+M5486640f8fa.0.html

Um sich auf die Anglerprüfung vorzubereiten, werden durch die Anglerschule Brandenburg *Vorbereitungslehrgänge* hier vor Ort angeboten, die keine Pflicht, aber wie auch die Anglerprüfung kostenpflichtig sind.

In Netz sind sogar alle 600 möglichen Prüfungsfragen postiert mit interaktiven trainingsmöglichkeiten:

*http://www.mil.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php/bb1.c.210994.de* 

Nachste Prüfung in Nauen 19.11, Anmeldeschluss 4.11


----------



## beerchen (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

Moin pensiveface,
hast Du Deinen "einzigen" Wohnsitz in Bremen oder lebst Du dort wegen des Studiums?
Solltest Du noch einen zweiten Wohnsitz haben, geht die Prüfung dort vielleicht ohne Pflichtkurs.
lg Jörg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

Den Sachverhalt dem Lehrgangsveranstalter erklären, dann gibt das in aller Regel keine Probleme. Ich habe einige Kollegen denen es ähnlich ging, die sind zur ersten Veranstaltung hin, haben für die Teilnahme an den Veranstaltungen im Vorfeld unterschrieben und sind erst zur Prüfung wieder aufgetaucht, da wurde bis jetzt immer 'n Auge zugedrückt. Hauptsache, du hast für den Lehrgang bezahlt...


----------



## pensiveface (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

Hey,

ich habe nur einen Wohnsitz. Habe schon vor dem Studium hier gewohnt, also gibt es dahingehend für mich wohl keine Chance. Ich denke auch, dass ich dem Kursleiter einfach die Problematik darlege und dann einfach hoffe, dass er mal ein Auge zudrückt. Mehr als nein sagen kann er ja schließlich nicht. Wäre halt nur ärgerlich, wenn ich den Kurs mache, weil ich so ein alter Angelsuchti bin und durch den zeitlichen Aufwand Sachen auf der Arbeit und an der Uni etwas schleifen lasse. Nachdem ich hier im Forum lese, was in den Kursen so gelehrt wird, werde ich auch keinen erheblichen Wissenszuwachs verzeichnen können.


----------



## rekst (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

ich weiss das in Nauen die nicht so genau mit Wohnsitz nehmen, wie es rectlich ist, weiss net, aber  hab schon Freunde aus Berlin und Cottbus da "untergejubelt", Prüfungsgebühren und ausstellen von Fischereischein sind ja direkteinnahmen, Schein ist dann bundesweit gültig, anruf zur Klärung der Frage könnte lohnen


----------



## beerchen (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung keine Zeit für Vorbereitung*

Das Problem wird sein, auch in Nauen, das niemand mit Wohnsitz in einem anderen Bundesland die Zulassung zur Prüfung bekommen wird. Im Normalfall jedenfalls nicht.
Innerhalb eines Bundeslandes gibbet Ausnahme- bzw. Sondergenehmigungen. Das wäre ja nicht das Problem.
Hier geht es ja darum das es in Bremen Pflichtstunden gibt für die der TE nicht die Zeit hat!


----------

